# Good bands with bad names.



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 3, 2011)

Armchair Martian
Slobberbone
Two Cow Garage

These are bands I actually listen too..all pretty good bands..list a few of your favorite shitty named, good bands?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 3, 2011)

Why are we building such a big ship

http://www.myspace.com/whyarewebuildingsuchabigship/music/songs/vultures-19915108


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, that one is ridiculous. Lol


----------



## Orzhr0n (Nov 5, 2011)

Horse The Band, All Pigs Must Die, Duck Duck Goose, Dance Gavin Dance, The Great Redneck Hope, I Hate Sally, Milking The Goat Machine, The Project Hate MCMXCIX, We Butter The Bread With Butter


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Nov 5, 2011)

I used to listen to horse the band.


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 22, 2012)

We Butter The Bread With Butter sux though. then again, i listen to Anal Cunt, so I guess I got no room to talk. Godspeed You! Black Emperor is a good band with a pretty dumb name, as well as Ultimate Spinach. Mustard Plug is another one. theyre a GREAT ska band, but a ridiculous name.oh, and Gorilla Biscuits


----------



## RSTY802510 (Oct 31, 2012)

Moldy Dixie said:


> We Butter The Bread With Butter sux though. then again, i listen to Anal Cunt, so I guess I got no room to talk. Godspeed You! Black Emperor is a good band with a pretty dumb name, as well as Ultimate Spinach. Mustard Plug is another one. theyre a GREAT ska band, but a ridiculous name.oh, and Gorilla Biscuits


gorilla biscuits are fuckin awsome dude. but your right it is a wierd name.


----------



## Primitive (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Primitive (Jul 2, 2015)




----------

